# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  «Այբ» դպրոց

## Ներսես_AM

Մի քանի օր առաջ Ֆեյսբուքի պատիս աղբանոցի մեջ, նկատեցի մի հետաքրքիր վիդեո: Նայեցի նայեցի ու միանգամից ակնածանքով լցվեցի էս մարդու հանդեպ: Կոնկրետ թեմայի հետ կապված վիդեոյի հղումը տեղադրում եմ հենց այդ դպրոցի մասին խոսելու պահից: Այստեղ առաջին անգամ իմացա այս նախագծի մասին:

Դավիթ Յանի հարցազրույցը

Հետո կարդացի այս հարցազրույցը

Կարճ ասած նախնական տպավորությամբ հիացած եմ: Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի իրենց մոտ:  :Love: 

Դպրոցի պաշտոնական կայքն է http://www.aybschool.am




> «Այբ» դպրոցը առաջին հայկական դպրոցական ավանն է, որտեղ համադրվում են Մեսրոպյան դպրության լավագույն ավանդույթներն ու կրթական ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաները: «Այբ» դպրոցը ձգտում է դառնալ 21-րդ դարի հայկական դպրոցի մոդելը, դպրոց, որը՝ իր հոգևոր, մշակութային, մտավոր և սոցիալական չափումներով հանդերձ, դառնալու է «Հայկական դպրոցի» բրենդը:
> 
> «Այբ»-ի տեսլականն է՝ ձևավորել *ուսյալ և մրցունակ սերունդ*, սերունդ երիտասարդ հայերի, որ պատրաստ է կերտել ապագան: Մարդիկ, ովքեր ճանաչում և օգնում են միմյանց, օրինակ են ծառայում, տարածում են իրենց գաղափարները, ոգևորում են, ում ձեռք են մեկնել ժամանակին, և ովքեր պատրաստ են ձեռք մեկնել իրենցից հետո եկողներին: «Այբ»-ի տեսլականն է ստեղծել կրթված և առաքինի երիտասարդների ցանց, ովքեր համարձակորեն գրավում են իրենց մասնագիտական բարձունքները և ապահովում իրենց ներկայությունը համաշխարհային զարգացումների կիզակետերում:
> 
> «Այբ» դպրոցը կառուցվում է այսօր և դարերի համար…


Ի դեպ արդեն ընթացքի մեջ է դիմումների ընդունումը, հաջորդ ուսումնական տարվա ընդունելության համար: Դեռ մեկ շաբաթ էլ ընդունվում են դիմումները: Եթե ճանաչում եք խելացի դպրոցականների, որոնք մյուս տարի պետք է ավագ դպրոցում սովորեն, անպայման խորհուրդ տվեք թող դիմեն:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2011), davidus (10.04.2011), Tig (11.04.2011), Yevuk (13.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (11.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.04.2011), Ֆոտոն (08.02.2012)

----------


## davidus

«Այբ» ավագ դպրոցում ուսման մեկ տարվա վճարը կազմում է 2,25 մլն. դրամ:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.02.2012), Ապե Ջան (11.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> «Այբ» ավագ դպրոցում ուսման մեկ տարվա վճարը կազմում է 2,25 մլն. դրամ:


Մեջբերեմ վերը նշված հարցազրույցից:




> «Այբ» ավագ դպրոցում ուսման վարձը կազմում է տարեկան $6000-ին համարժեք դրամ: Միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ աշակերտը հայտնվել է ընդունվածների ցուցակում, ծնողները կարող են դիմել «Այբ» հիմնադրամի Ֆինանսական աջակցության կոմիտեին՝ աշակերտի ուսման վարձը փակելու համար: Ընտանիքի վճարունակության հարցը քննարկելուց հետո աշակերտին կարող է տրամադրվել կրթաթոշակ: Սա նշանակում է, որ բոլորն ընդունվում են հավասար պայմաններով՝ առանց ֆինանսական գործոնը հաշվի առնելու: 
> 
> - Ենթադրենք, դպրոց է ընդունվել 100 երեխա, որոնցից 80-ը չունի ֆինանսական միջոցներ: Հնարավո՞ր է, որ այդ 80-ը ստանան այդ ֆինանսական օժանդակությունը: 
> 
> - Հնարավոր է: Մենք տոկոսային առումով որեւէ սահմանափակում չենք դնում:* Սկզբունքը հետեւյալն է` ֆինանսական պատճառով որեւէ երեխա չպետք է դուրս մնա «Այբ» դպրոցից: Խնդիրը ընդունվելն է միայն:*

----------

davidus (11.04.2011), Yevuk (13.04.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Հա բայց 6000 դոլարը թալան ա :Shok:  Տենց գին նույնիսկ բուհերում չկա երևի:
Մեկ էլ միքիչ մանրամասնեք էլի անտեղյակներիս համար. ավագ դպրոց ասվածն ի՞նչ ա. էս նոր անկապ փոփոխությունների մանրամսները չեմ հիշում:

----------

Rammstein (11.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (11.04.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա բայց 6000 դոլարը թալան ա Տենց գին նույնիսկ բուհերում չկա երևի:
> Մեկ էլ միքիչ մանրամասնեք էլի անտեղյակներիս համար. ավագ դպրոց ասվածն ի՞նչ ա. էս նոր անկապ փոփոխությունների մանրամսները չեմ հիշում:


Վերևում նշվեց, որ եթե ընտանիքն էդ գումարը չի կարող վճարել, իրենք կրթաթոշակ են տրամադրում: Այսինքն հարուստ պուզատիների երեխեքը անվճար չեն սովորի, իսկ անվճարունակ ընտանիքների երեխեքը անվճար կսովորեն:

Ավագ դպրոցը 8-12-րդ դասարաններն են:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վերևում նշվեց, որ եթե ընտանիքն էդ գումարը չի կարող վճարել, իրենք կրթաթոշակ են տրամադրում: *Այսինքն հարուստ պուզատիների երեխեքը անվճար չեն սովորի, իսկ անվճարունակ ընտանիքների երեխեքը անվճար կսովորեն:
> *
> Ավագ դպրոցը 8-12-րդ դասարաններն են:


Երանի դա իրոք այդպես լինի: Բայց Հայաստանում խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ կաշխատի դա:

----------

Lem (13.05.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Երանի դա իրոք այդպես լինի: Բայց Հայաստանում խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ կաշխատի դա:


«Այբ» հիմնադրամին ծանոթ լինելով ես ընդհանրապես չեմ կասկածում, որ սա կաշխատի  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> «Այբ» հիմնադրամին ծանոթ լինելով ես ընդհանրապես չեմ կասկածում, որ սա կաշխատի


Աստված տա: Ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ: 
Ուղղակի հավատս չի գալիս, որ Հայաստանում ինչոր մեկը ժողովրդի մասին կմտածի:

----------

Lem (13.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

Ռուֆ, Ներսեսի դրած հարցազրույցից շատ պարզ կարելի ա եզրակացնել, որ մեկ վճարունակ ծնողին ընկնում ա 4 անվճարունակը կամ մասամբ վճարունակը: Ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ հարուստը թեկուզ մի անգամ չի դժգոհի, որ ինքը բացի իր երեխայի ուսման վճարը հոգում է նվազագույնը ևս մեկ այլ աշակերտի ուսման ծախսերը: Հարուստները ավելի լավ գիտեն իրենց փողի արժեքը, քան ես ու դու: Ես ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում ուսման վճարի հավաքագրման էս տեսակ մոտեցումը: Մեկը ես, եթե ի վիճակի լինեմ երեխայիս նման դպրոց ուղարկել, տնօրինությանը հաստատ էդ հարցը տալու եմ. պարոն տնօրեն, դուք ու՞մ հաշվին եք փակում էդ ձեր ասած 80%-ի (կամ թեկուզ 50%) ուսման ծախսերը: Ես ինչի պիտի 1000$ ավել վճարեմ ուրիշի համար:

Ես միայն երանի կտամ, որ էս տեսակ դպրոցներ շատ լինեն, բայց վճարի պահով մի քիչ հստակություն պիտի լինի: Շատ մութ պատմություն ա:

----------

Lem (13.05.2011), Tig (11.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (11.04.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Վերևում նշվեց, որ եթե ընտանիքն էդ գումարը չի կարող վճարել, իրենք կրթաթոշակ են տրամադրում: Այսինքն հարուստ պուզատիների երեխեքը անվճար չեն սովորի, իսկ անվճարունակ ընտանիքների երեխեքը անվճար կսովորեն:
> 
> Ավագ դպրոցը 8-12-րդ դասարաններն են:


Ռուֆ, պուզատին ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ես ասում եմ՝ 6000 դոլարը թալան ա, ախպեր: Հլը թող ցույց տան, թե Հայաստանում ինչքան մարդ կա, որ էնքան աշխատավարձ ա ստանում, որ կարա ամիսը մենակ 500 դոլար դպրոցական երեխու ուսման վարձ տա: Էլի եմ ասում՝ աշխատավարձ: Խոսքս օլիգարխների մասին չի, իսկ եթե մատնանշում ես օլիգարխներին, քո ասած՝ պուզատիներին, ուրեմն ենթադրում եմ, որ դպրոցը հենց այն է, ինչի մասին խոսվում էր ոչ վաղ անցյալում, ուղղակի անունը ոչ թե Այբ էր, այլ Էլիտար, և ըստ այդմ՝ երեխեքն այդտեղ ոչ թե կրթություն են ստանալու, այլ ցուցադրելու են իրենց նոր հագուստը, նոր այֆոնը, և վերջապես՝ իրենց նոր թիկնապահի վզի հաստությունը: 
Ովքեր ավել ինֆորմացիա ունեն, ասեք, իմանանք, թե էդ 6000 դոլարն ի՞նչ հաշվարկ ա ::}:

----------

Lem (13.05.2011), PetrAni (11.04.2011), Rammstein (11.04.2011), Դեկադա (13.10.2011), Մանոն (11.04.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Ու ստեղ ինձ բացեց :LOL:  Մտնում եմ դպրոցի պաշտոնական կայք, տեսանյութ ա աչքովս ընկնում, որի վերնագիրն ա՝ Ավետիք Չալաբյան (Ռուսաստան) «Այբ» նախաձեռնող, մտածում եմ՝ նախաձեռնողի մասին մի երկու խոսք, կամ հարցազրույց, լուրջ տեսանյութ, մի խոսքով, բայց.. կեսից մի պահ ինձ թվաց՝ Գռանդ Քենդիի ռեկլամ ա :Jpit:  Դատեք ինքներդ.

----------

Rammstein (08.02.2012)

----------


## Kuk

Ոչինչ չէ՞, որ միքիչ շատ եմ հարցեր տալիս :Jpit:  Ուղղակի ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց էս դպրոցը ::}:  Իսկ հարցս հետևյալն ա. Որո՞նք են Մեսրոպյան դպրության լավագույն ավանդույթները:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, պուզատին ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ես ասում եմ՝ 6000 դոլարը թալան ա, ախպեր: Հլը թող ցույց տան, թե Հայաստանում ինչքան մարդ կա, որ էնքան աշխատավարձ ա ստանում, որ կարա ամիսը մենակ 500 դոլար դպրոցական երեխու ուսման վարձ տա: Էլի եմ ասում՝ աշխատավարձ: Խոսքս օլիգարխների մասին չի, իսկ եթե մատնանշում ես օլիգարխներին, քո ասած՝ պուզատիներին, ուրեմն ենթադրում եմ, որ դպրոցը հենց այն է, ինչի մասին խոսվում էր ոչ վաղ անցյալում, ուղղակի անունը ոչ թե Այբ էր, այլ Էլիտար, և ըստ այդմ՝ երեխեքն այդտեղ ոչ թե կրթություն են ստանալու, այլ ցուցադրելու են իրենց նոր հագուստը, նոր այֆոնը, և վերջապես՝ իրենց նոր թիկնապահի վզի հաստությունը: 
> Ովքեր ավել ինֆորմացիա ունեն, ասեք, իմանանք, թե էդ 6000 դոլարն ի՞նչ հաշվարկ ա


Արթ, բայց ախր գրած ա, որ ընդունելությունը կատարվում է ոչ թե ըստ քսակի տարողունակության, այլ ըստ երեխայի մտավոր ունակությունների: Իսկ մեծահարուստները, ովքեր ունեն խելացի ու ընդունակ երեխաներ ու ուզում են, որ երեխան լավ կրթություն ստանա, կամ պետք է տարեկան $6000 վճարեն ու երեխային ուղարկեն էս դպրոցը, կամ էլ դրա կրկնակին, եռակին, քառակին վճարեն ու ուղարկեն արտասահման՝ private school-ում սովորելու: Դրսի մասնավոր դպրոցների ուսման վարձը չափազանց բարձր ա:

Հա, «Այբը» էլիտար դպրոց ա, էստեղ ինտելեկտուալ էլիտան է սովորելու  :Smile: 

Ի վերջո ոչ մի ծնող, եթե հնարավորություն ունենա, ոչ մի գումար չի խնայի, որպեսզի իր երեխան որակյալ կրթություն ստանա:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ, բայց ախր գրած ա, որ ընդունելությունը կատարվում է ոչ թե ըստ քսակի տարողունակության, այլ ըստ երեխայի մտավոր ունակությունների: Իսկ մեծահարուստները, ովքեր ունեն խելացի ու ընդունակ երեխաներ ու ուզում են, որ երեխան լավ կրթություն ստանա, կամ պետք է տարեկան $6000 վճարեն ու երեխային ուղարկեն էս դպրոցը, կամ էլ դրա կրկնակին, եռակին, քառակին վճարեն ու ուղարկեն արտասահման՝ private school-ում սովորելու: Դրսի մասնավոր դպրոցների ուսման վարձը չափազանց բարձր ա:
> 
> Հա, «Այբը» էլիտար դպրոց ա, էստեղ ինտելեկտուալ էլիտան է սովորելու 
> 
> Ի վերջո ոչ մի ծնող, եթե հնարավորություն ունենա, ոչ մի գումար չի խնայի, որպեսզի իր երեխան որակյալ կրթություն ստանա:


Ռուֆ, իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես ինձ ցույց տալ մի բուհ, որտեղ գրված ա, որ ընդունելությունը կատարվում է ոչ թե ըստ մտավոր ունակությունների, այլ քսակի տարողունակության: Չես կարող, չէ՞: Ոչտև բոլորն էլ նշում են, որ քսակը կապ չունի, բայց փորձը հակառակն ա ապացուցում: կարճ ասած՝ չեմ հավատում, որի համար հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունեմ, իսկ ձեր ասածը ոչ թե հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունեն, այլ սիրուն խոսքեր են, ընդամենը: 
Ի՞նչն ա քեզ ստիպում հավատալ, որ էդ դպրոցում սովորելու ա ինտելեկտուալ էլիտան: 
Ու էլի հարցեր ինձ համար մութ են էդ դպրոցի հետ կապված, որոնց պատասխանները չգտա իրենց կայքում: Այնտեղ նշված ա, որ դպրոցն ունի հանրակացարան, ինձ հետաքրքիր ա՝ էդ հանրակացարանների գները, մտնո՞ւմ է արդյոք էդ 6000 դոլարի մեջ, թե չի մտնում, եթե չի մտնում, ի՞նչ ա դրա գինը և այլն: Կարճ ասած, սա ինձ համար, առաջին հայացքից բիզնես ա, ոչ ավելին: Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե տպավորությունս սխալ լինի: Ամեն դեպքում՝ ժամանակը ցույց կտա:

----------

Rammstein (11.04.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչն ա քեզ ստիպում հավատալ, որ էդ դպրոցում սովորելու ա ինտելեկտուալ էլիտան:


Արթ, ինձ էլ ահավոր շատ ա թվում 6000-ը, ինձ էլ լրիվ հասկանալի են քո մտահոգությունները, բայց կոնկրետ էս նախագծի դեպքում ահագին լավատես եմ, որտև Այբ հիմնադրամի հետ առնչվել եմ ու գիտեմ, որ կարգին մարդիկ են, լավ գործ են անում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.04.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Տեր Մեսրոպ քահանա Արամյանի հանդեպ իմ վերաբերմունքը խանգարում ա, որ դրական արտահայտվեմ էս դպրոցի մասին (ինքը «Այբ» կրթական հիմնադրամի հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի նախագահն ա, այլ կերպ ասած` էս դպրոցը իրա օբեկտն ա):

----------

xaladilnick (12.04.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Էս էլ մի թեթև հումորային մոտեցում. եթե խոսքը էս դպրոցի մասին չի, ապա ինձ համար էս դպրոցի մասին էլ ա: Նայեք 5:33-ից 7:38 հատվածը:

----------

Rammstein (08.02.2012), xaladilnick (12.04.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Կարեւոր պայման է նաեւ անգլերենի իմացությունը, որը, սակայն, չենք ստուգվում առանձին քննության միջոցով: Եթե երեխան չունի անգլերենի գիտելիքների որոշակի նիշը հաստատող համապատասխան հավաստագիր, (օրինակ`TOEFL, IELTS) Ամերիկյան համալսարանում հանձնում է համապատասխան թեստ, որը մեզ համար հիմք է դիմորդի անգլերենը բավարար համարելու համար: Հաջորդ փուլը՝ մայիսի սկզբին, հարցազրույցն է «Այբ»-ի նախաձեռնողների հետ: Քննությունների և հարցազրույցի արդյունքում աշակերտները հավաքում են իրենց միավորները: Հունիս ամսվա կեսերին կհրապարակվի ընդունվածների ցուցակը:


Ուրեմն 9-10որդ դասարանցին պիտի TOEFl-ի մակարդակի լինի ու հանձնի էլ? Էտ գրեթե անհնար բան է :Smile:  Նույնիսկ թեքումով դպրոցնի լավագույն աշակերտները նորմալ չեն հանձնի :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Երևի Շիրակացի ճեմարանի փորձն են ուզում կրկնել։ Բարձր ուսման վճար, անապահով, բայց շնորհալի երեխաների անվճար ուսուցում, արտասահմանյան կրթական հաստատությունների հետ կապեր, գոնե սովորական հանրակրթական դպրոցների հետ համեմատած բարձրորակ կրթություն, ուսուցման նոր մեթոդներ, ազգային ոգու պահպանում, հանրակացարան... Հլը որ բառացի կրկնում է ճեմարանին, ուղղակի քանի որ ուսման վարձն ավելի շատ է, ենթադրվում է, որ կարող է մի քիչ էլ ավելի բարձր որակ ապահովել։
Վերջը բարի։ Ասա՝ մի քանի տարուց չհոգնեն ու աչքաթող չանեն։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.05.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Ուրեմն 9-10որդ դասարանցին պիտի TOEFl-ի մակարդակի լինի ու հանձնի էլ? Էտ գրեթե անհնար բան է Նույնիսկ թեքումով դպրոցնի լավագույն աշակերտները նորմալ չեն հանձնի


Կիտ, արտագրել ե՞ս, թե՞ copy-paste ես արել :Jpit: 




> Կարեւոր պայման է նաեւ անգլերենի իմացությունը, որը, սակայն, *չենք ստուգվում* առանձին քննության միջոցով: Եթե երեխան չունի անգլերենի գիտելիքների որոշակի նիշը հաստատող համապատասխան հավաստագիր, (օրինակ`TOEFL, IELTS) Ամերիկյան համալսարանում հանձնում է համապատասխան թեստ, որը մեզ համար հիմք է դիմորդի անգլերենը բավարար համարելու համար: Հաջորդ փուլը՝ մայիսի սկզբին, հարցազրույցն է «Այբ»-ի նախաձեռնողների հետ: Քննությունների և հարցազրույցի արդյունքում աշակերտները հավաքում են իրենց միավորները: Հունիս ամսվա կեսերին կհրապարակվի ընդունվածների ցուցակը:

----------


## Kuk

> Երևի Շիրակացի ճեմարանի փորձն են ուզում կրկնել։ Բարձր ուսման վճար, անապահով, բայց շնորհալի երեխաների անվճար ուսուցում, արտասահմանյան կրթական հաստատությունների հետ կապեր, գոնե սովորական հանրակրթական դպրոցների հետ համեմատած բարձրորակ կրթություն, ուսուցման նոր մեթոդներ, ազգային ոգու պահպանում, հանրակացարան... Հլը որ բառացի կրկնում է ճեմարանին, ուղղակի քանի որ ուսման վարձն ավելի շատ է, ենթադրվում է, որ կարող է մի քիչ էլ ավելի բարձր որակ ապահովել։
> Վերջը բարի։ Ասա՝ մի քանի տարուց չհոգնեն ու աչքաթող չանեն։


Նման գերշահույթներից դժվար թե մարդ հոգնի:

----------


## Kita

> Կիտ, արտագրել ե՞ս, թե՞ copy-paste ես արել


Արտ իինչ արտագրելու մասին էր խոսքը, երևում էր պարզ որ quote եմ արել ընտեղից:
Ու չեն ստուգում, բայց`



> Եթե երեխան չունի անգլերենի գիտելիքների որոշակի նիշը հաստատող համապատասխան հավաստագիր, (օրինակ`TOEFL, IELTS) Ամերիկյան համալսարանում հանձնում է համապատասխան թեստ, որը մեզ համար հիմք է դիմորդի անգլերենը բավարար համարելու համար:

----------


## Kuk

> Արտ իինչ արտագրելու մասին էր խոսքը, երևում էր պարզ որ quote եմ արել ընտեղից:
> Ու չեն ստուգում, բայց`


Գիտեմ, Կիտ ջան :Jpit:  Հարց չէր, քամահրանք էր մաշտոցյան ավանդույթներով լեցուն կրթօջախի նկատմամբ :Pardon:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նման գերշահույթներից դժվար թե մարդ հոգնի:


Դե դա պարզ է։ Ես հոգնել ասելով նկատի ունեի, որ սկզբում հաստատ որակյալ կրթություն են տալու, գոնե դա պահեն։
Ճեմարանն, օրինակ, 1990-ին սկսել է միայն պետպատվերի համակարգով, ու էն ժամանակվա կրթության որակի մասին լեգենդներ են պատմում։ Իսկ իմ ու կուրսեցուդ սովորած տարիներին արդեն վճարովին էլ էր իր իրավունքների մեջ մտել, ու նկատելի անկում կար, որովհետև մարդիկ սկսում են մտածել, որ եթե էդքան մեծ գումար են տալիս, ուրեմն կարող են նաև թելադրել, իսկ վերևներում էլ ոչ թե միանգամից կանգնեցնում են թելադրողներին, այլ մտածում. «Դե որ ուզում ես թելադրել, ուրեմն արի մի երկու հարյուր հազար էլ ավել վճարի»։ Ու հիմա հաստատ ճեմարանն էն ճեմարանը չի, ու ամեն տարի զգացվում է անկումը։
Եսի՞մ, է...
Որ փողի գայթակղությանը շատ չտրվեն, էս դրած մակարդակով բավարարվեն, գուցե մի բան ստացվի...

----------


## Kuk

> Դե դա պարզ է։ Ես հոգնել ասելով նկատի ունեի, որ սկզբում հաստատ որակյալ կրթություն են տալու, գոնե դա պահեն։
> Ճեմարանն, օրինակ, 1990-ին սկսել է միայն պետպատվերի համակարգով, ու էն ժամանակվա կրթության որակի մասին լեգենդներ են պատմում։ Իսկ իմ ու կուրսեցուդ սովորած տարիներին արդեն վճարովին էլ էր իր իրավունքների մեջ մտել, ու նկատելի անկում կար, որովհետև մարդիկ սկսում են մտածել, որ եթե էդքան մեծ գումար են տալիս, ուրեմն կարող են նաև թելադրել, իսկ վերևներում էլ ոչ թե միանգամից կանգնեցնում են թելադրողներին, այլ մտածում. «Դե որ ուզում ես թելադրել, ուրեմն արի մի երկու հարյուր հազար էլ ավել վճարի»։ Ու հիմա հաստատ ճեմարանն էն ճեմարանը չի, ու ամեն տարի զգացվում է անկումը։
> Եսի՞մ, է...
> Որ փողի գայթակղությանը շատ չտրվեն, էս դրած մակարդակով բավարարվեն, գուցե մի բան ստացվի...


Լիլ ջան, ես որակյալ կրթությանը դեմ չեմ, իհարկե, նույնիսկ եթե վճարովի լինի, որտև սենց թե նենց էսօր բոլոր դպրոցները, անխտիր բոլոր դպրոցները վճարովի են: Բայց վճարին չափ պետքա լինի: Իրանք գոնե ձևական չեն ուզում մտածեն միջին խավ հասկացության մասին: Դուրս ա գալիս՝ երկու մասի են բաժանում՝ հարուստներ ու փող չունեցողներ. եթե հարուստ ես, տուր էդ վեց հազարը, եթե փող չունես, արի ապացուցի, որ փող չունես, մի տուր էդ վեց հազարը, կամ քիչ տուր: Սա սխալ ա: Ես հարուստ չեմ, բայց պատրաստ եմ երեխուս ուսման համար վճարեմ, օրինակի համար, բայց ստեղ հարց ա ծագում ինձ մոտ, ինչի՞ համար եմ վճարում հենց վեց հազար, այլ ոչ ասենք՝ վեց հարյուր կամ երեք հազար կամ չգիտեմ՝ տասը հազար: Ուղղակի մեր երկրում շատ հարցերում մակարդակն էն կարգի են իջեցրել, որ շատ ապրանքներ կամ ծառայություններ իրենց «պրիստիժը» պահում են գնով: Ես կարամ լավ հագուստ բերեմ վաճառեմ օրինակ՝ հարյուր դոլարով, բայց էդ գնով վաճառում են աղբը, ու եթե ես իմ ապրանքի համար սահմանեմ նույն գինը, մարդիկ, սովոր լինելով կողմնորոշվել ոչ թե ապրանքի որակով, այլ գնով, իմ՝ որակով ապրանքը հավասարեցնելու են նույն գնով վաճառվող աղբին: Էս ա խնդիրը, ու սրան ոչ թե հարմարվել ա պետք, այլ դեմը առնել, հակառակն ապացուցել: Իսկ էս դպրոցը, եթե իսկապես էդքան բարի նպատակներ ունի, որ ուզում ա իսկապես որակյալ կրթություն տա, թող տա էդ կրթությունը նորմալ գնով, թե՞ ուզում ա էդ ծախսած փողերը հանի հենց առաջին ուս. տարում: Իսկ ես հակված եմ մտածել, որ ստեղ հարցը լրիվ այլ ա. էս մարդիկ ուղղակի բացում են էլիտար կոչված դպրոցը, որը ամիսներ առաջ բուռն քննարկումների, ես կասեի՝ խրախճանքի առարկա դարձավ հասարակության համար: Ամեն դեպքում, էս տարվա սեպտեմբերին, եթե չեմ սխալվում, դպրոցը բացվելու է, եթե ոչ այս տարվա վերջ, ապա հաջորդ տարվա վերջ, կարծում եմ՝ ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի այս դպրոցի մասին:

----------

Freeman (13.10.2011), Tig (12.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> *Ազատությո՛ւն երեխաներին*
> 
>  
> Արամ Փախչանյան 
> ABBYY ընկերության փոխնախագահ
> 
> Անցյալ շաբաթ ես մասնակցում էի Այբ ավագ դպրոցի ընդունող հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքին: Մենք հարցազրույցներ էինք անցկացնում քննություններում բավականաչափ միավորներ հավաքած թեկնածուների հետ: Նախօրոք գիտեի, որ ինձ համար դրանք շատ հուզիչ օրեր են լինելու: Ավարտված քննությունները մեր հույսերի եւ երազանքների իրականացման մի շատ կարեւոր փուլ հանդիսացան. դրանք նոր ստեղծված դպրոցի առաջին քննություններն էին: Սակայն չէի ակնկալում, որ դիմորդներն ինձ բազմաթիվ այլ պատճառներ պիտի պարգեւեին հուզվելու, մտորելու եւ ուրախանալու համար: Հակիրճ այսպես կարտահայտեմ տպավորություններս. հանձինս մեր երեխաների` մենք ունենք մեծ հույս եւ մեծ հնարավորություն: Բայց մի պայմանով. եթե մեր երեխաներին զերծ պահենք մեր խնդիրներից եւ մեր իսկ ստեղծած ճահճի մեջ չքաշենք:
> 
> Ինչպես կատակել է ամերիկացի երգիծաբան Ռոբերտ Բենչլին, «մարդիկ երկու տեսակի են լինում. նրանք, ովքեր սովորություն ունեն մարդկանց բաժանելու երկու տեսակի, եւ նրանք, ովքեր այդպիսի սովորություն չունեն»: Ես երեւի առաջին խմբին եմ պատկանում, քանի որ տեսածս երեխաներին կբաժանեի երկու վառ արտահայտված խմբի. երեխաներ, ովքեր ինքնուրույն մտածել չգիտեն եւ ընդամենը կրկնում են ծնողներից կամ ուսուցիչներից լսած կլիշեները, եւ երեխաներ, ովքեր, դրան հակառակ, ձգտում են ամեն ինչում սեփական կարծիքն ունենալ: Պարզ է, որ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր եւ կենդանի զրույց էր ծավալվում երկրորդ խմբի երեխաների հետ:
> ...


http://www.mediamax.am/am-column-72.html

----------

Ariadna (13.10.2011), Kita (13.05.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (18.05.2011), Արշակ (13.05.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Rammstein

> *Հովանավորի՛ր և ստացի՛ր անվանակոչելու իրավունք:*
> 
> Ընտրի՛ր քո դասասենյակը, քո լաբորատորիան, քո մասնաշենքը կամ վերջինիս քո՛ նախընտրած մասը և տո՛ւր դրան քո անունը: Կամ «ցուցանակ նվիրիր» սիրելի ուսուցչիդ, ծնողիդ, հարազատ դասարանիդ...
> 
> Ի հավելումն` կստանաս հավաստագիր, և քո անունը կհիշատակվի պատվո պատին ու Դպրոցի կայքում: Կորպորատիվ հովանավորների համար նախատեսված են PR հնարավորություններ:
> 
> 
> Ընտրում եմ Դպրոցի հետևյալ մասերը.
> 
> ...


Լրիվ ադնագլազնիկն ա…  :LOL:  Վճարովի սմայլիկներն ու 5+-ները հիշեցի:  :LOL: 

Եթե լուրջ, ապա մի՞թե տարեկան 6000 $ ուսման վարձ սահմանած դպրոցը հովանավորվելու կարիք կարա ունենա:

----------

Chuk (08.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Լրիվ ադնագլազնիկն ա…  Վճարովի սմայլիկներն ու 5+-ները հիշեցի: 
> 
> Եթե լուրջ, ապա մի՞թե տարեկան 6000 $ ուսման վարձ սահմանած դպրոցը հովանավորվելու կարիք կարա ունենա:


Ռամշ, ինձ թվում ա եթե անգամ դու միլիոնատեր լինեիր, կհամաձայնվեիր քո «օբյեկտում» 650 հազար դոլարի դիմաց գովազդ կպցնել, անգամ անձի գովազդ  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, ինձ թվում ա եթե անգամ դու միլիոնատեր լինեիր, կհամաձայնվեիր քո «օբյեկտում» 650 հազար դոլարի դիմաց գովազդ կպցնել, անգամ անձի գովազդ


Նայած ինչ օբյեկտ լիներ, Չուկ: Հա, գուցե համաձայնեի, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ «Այստեղ կարող է լիներ Ձեր գովազդը» տիպի հայտարարություններ տեղադրեի, ինչը տվյալ դեպքում արվել ա:

Իրականում ես չեմ զարմանում էս առաջարկի վրա, ընդամենը ամրապնդում եմ սկզբից էլ ունեցած այն տեսակետս, որ դպրոցը կոչված ա նախ եւ առաջ իրա տերերին ավելի հարստացնելու: Չեմ հերքում, որ ուսումը գուցե մյուս դպրոցներից էապես լավ ա, բայց նման գումարների, նույնիսկ դրանց 1/3-ի դիմաց որակյալ ուսում կազմակերպելը բարդ բան չի, ձեռի հետ գործ ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ռամշ, ինձ թվում ա եթե անգամ դու միլիոնատեր լինեիր, կհամաձայնվեիր քո «օբյեկտում» 650 հազար դոլարի դիմաց գովազդ կպցնել, անգամ անձի գովազդ


Չուկ, սա պրեզեռվածիվի զավոդ չի, կրթօջախ ա, կարծեմ: Հասկացանք՝ բիզնես, բայց բանականության սահմաններ պետք են չէ՞ ամեն դեպքում:

----------


## Enigmatic

էրեխեք խնդրում եմ, եթե մեկդ տեղյակ եք , թե անգլերենի քննությանը ինչ կարգի հարցեր են լինում գրեք էլի, կամ եթե Այբի ըդունելության հին թեստեր գտնեք, դրեք էլի։

----------


## Tig

Դավիթ Յան. Մեր երազանքն է, որպեսզի բոլորը վերադառնան և փոխեն Հայաստանը
 ԼՈՒՍԻՆԵ ՄՈՎՍԻՍՅԱՆ | 20:56 |
 Հոկտեմբեր 15 2013

 Դավիթ Յանը ծնվել է 1969թ. Երևանում: Հայրը չինացի է, մայրը` հայ, երկուսն էլ ֆիզիկոս են, աշխատել են Երևանի ֆիզիկայի ինստիտուտում: Դավիթ Յանը ABBYY ընկերության հիմնադիրն է և տնօրենների խորհրդի նախագահը: Ֆիզիկա-մաթեմատիկական գիտությունների թեկնածու է, գիտության և տեխնիկայի ոլորտներում Ռուսաստանի կառավարության մրցանակի դափնեկիր: Դ. Յանը մեծացել է Երևանում, ավարտել է Երևանի ֆիզմաթ դպրոցը, ապա ուսումը շարունակել է Մոսկվայի ֆիզիկա-տեխնիկական ինստիտուտի ընդհանուր և կիրառական ֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետում` պաշտպանելով «DSL բառարանների նկարագրության լեզուն» թեմայով դիպլոմային աշխատանքը: Այնուհետև նա պաշտպանել է ատենախոսությունը տեքստերի օպտիկական ճանաչողության տեխնոլոգիաների վերաբերյալ: 1989թ.-ին, սովորելով Մոսկվայի ֆիզիկա-տեխնիկական ինստիտուտում, Դավիթ Յանը, միկրոէլեկտրոնիկայի տեխնոլոգիայի խնդիրների ինստիտուտի աշխատակից Ալեքսանդր Մոսկալևի հետ միասին, հիմնադրել է Bit Software ընկերությունը, որը 1997թ. վերանվանվել է ABBYY Software House-ի: Ընկերությունը գործում է աշխարհի ավելի քան 8 երկրներում, նրա հաճախորդների թիվը կազմում է 30 մլն` 130 երկրներից: Լինելով 21-ամյա ուսանող` Դավիթ Յանը ստեղծել է Lingvo էլեկտրոնային աշխարհահռչակ բառարանը, համակարգչային FINEREADER և այլ ծրագրերի հիմնադիրն է, որից օգտվում են միլիոնավոր մարդիկ ողջ աշխարհում: Նա նաև հանդիսանում է առաջին գրպանի համակարգչի ստեղծողը, որը նրան մեծ ճանաչում է բերել ոչ միայն Ռուսաստանում, այլև ողջ Եվրոպայում և ԱՄՆ-ում: 2005թ. հիմնադրել է iiko («Այկո») ընկերությունը, որը ստեղծել է նոր սերունդների համակարգ` ռեստորանների և հյուրընկալության արդյունաբերության ծառայությունների կառավարման համար: Մոսկվայում տարբեր ռեստորան-ակումբ-սրճարանների հիմնադիր սեփականատեր է, ինչպիսիք են` FAQ-Cafe (2004թ.), ArteFAQ (2007թ.), SQUAT Cafe (2009թ.) և Grimm Sisters (2009թ.): 2005 թվականից «Այբ» կրթահամալիրի և հիմնադրամի հիմնադիրներից է, Մոսկվայի ֆիզիկա-տեխնիկական ինստիտուտի դիտորդական խորհրդի անդամ է: 2007թ. հրատարակել է երկհատոր, պատկերազարդ «Lingvo Մեծ ռուս-անգլիական բառարանը»: Բազմաթիվ հրատարակումների հեղինակ է և մի շարք արտոնագրերի սեփականատեր: Նրա կարողությունը «Forbes» ամսագիրը գնահատում է ավելի քան 200 միլիոն դոլար, ավելին` ըստ «Forbes»-ի, նա համարվում է Ռուսաստանից դուրս զրոյից բիզնես սկսած 10 ամենահաջողակ գործարարներից մեկը: – «Այբ» կրթական ավանում տեղի ունեցավ Սրբոց Թարգմանչաց եկեղեցու հիմնարկեքի արարողությունը, որին Դուք` որպես «Այբ» կրթական հիմնադրամի համահիմնադիր՝ մասնակցում էիք: Այս եկեղեցու ստեղծումը Ձեզ համար ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի: - Մենք կարծում ենք, որ հենց եկեղեցին է, որ հնարավորություն է տվել հայ ժողովրդին պահել և պահպանել իր մշակույթը հազարավոր տարիներ` չնայած պատերազմներին ու ամենադժվար ժամանակաշրջաններին: «Այբ»-ի համար ևս շատ կարևոր է, որպեսզի այն ամենն, ինչ մենք անում ենք երեխաների համար՝ նրանց հնարավորություն տալով կրթությունը շարունակել աշխարհի ամենալավ երկրների կրթական հաստատություններում, նրանց կապի այստեղի հետ, որպեսզի նրանք երբևէ վերադառնան Հայաստան և ինչ-որ լավ բան անեն Հայաստանի համար: Կարծում եմ` դպրոցի տարածքում եկեղեցու ստեղծումը կլինի շատ ամուր կապող օղակ, եթե նույնիսկ ոչ բոլորը գնան այդտեղ: Բացի այդ, սուրբ թարգմանիչները հանդիսանում են լուսավորության խորհրդանիշեր և մեր դպրոցի պահապանները, և մենք վստահ ենք, որ արդյունքում այն մեր երեխաներին հնարավորություն կտա ստանալ ոչ միայն տեխնոլոգիական կամ նկարչական և այլ կրթություն, այլև հոգևոր արժեքներ կփոխանցի: - Դուք հաջողակ մարդ եք: Ձեր հաջողության գաղտնիքն ինչո՞ւմ է կայանում, կկիսվե՞ք մեզ հետ: - Ոչ միայն ես, այլև իմ բոլոր ընկերները, ովքեր այս դպրոցին օգնում են, իրենց ձեռքբերումները միանշանակ կապում են կրթության հետ: Դրանք պարզապես վերամբարձ խոսքեր չեն, դա իսկապես այդպես է: Մենք ավարտել ենք Երևանի ֆիզմաթ դպրոցը: Դա այն վայրն էր, որտեղ մենք տեսել ենք ոչ միայն ուժեղ ուսուցիչների, այլև հայտնվել ենք ուժեղ աշակերտների շրջանում, ինչը շատ կարևոր էր: Այսինքն` այն միջավայրը, որտեղ մենք հայտնվեցինք, մեզ համար որոշիչ դարձավ: Երբ, օրինակ, մյուս դպրոցների երեխաները դասից հետո գնում էին վազելու կամ զբոսնելու, մեր դպրոցի շրջանավարտները ժամանում էին Մոսկվայից կամ այլ լավ բուհերից և պատմում էին մեզ ֆիզիկայի, մաթեմատիկայի մասին: Այսինքն` շատ ուժեղ էր հենց այդ միջավայրը, մարդիկ, մթնոլորտը. ամեն բան կապված էր կրթության հետ: Կարող եմ ասել, որ հենց ֆիզմաթ դպրոցի կրթությունն ինձ անձնապես օգնեց հետագայում ընդունվել Մոսկվայի ֆիզիկա-տեխնիկական ինստիտուտ, իսկ այն, որ ես սովորեցի ուժեղ մարդկանց հետ, ինձ հնարավորություն տվեց գտնել ինձ նման մտածող ընկերների և ստեղծել ընկերություն, որտեղ այժմ աշխատում է 2000 մարդ, և այն ունի մասնաճյուղեր աշխարհի 14 երկրներում: Այսինքն` ամեն ինչ սկսվել է դպրոցից. հենց դպրոցն է հանդիսացել այն կարևոր վայրը, որտեղ ես գտել եմ մարդկանց: Դպրոց ասելով՝ նկատի ունեմ նաև ուսուցիչներին, որովհետև իրականում այդ ամենը փոխկապակցված են: Իմ ուսուցիչը եղել է իմ հայրը, իմ ֆիզիկայի ուսուցիչը` Գարիկ Գրիգորյանը, իմ մաթեմատիկայի ուսուցիչը, իմ թենիսի ուսուցիչը և այլք, իսկ այնուհետև համալսարանում այդ ամենը շարունակվեց: Այսինքն` կրթության և ավելի մեծ դպրոց ասվածի մասին է խոսքը: Ու հենց դա էր պատճառը, որ, երբ Երևանի ֆիզմաթ դպրոցի ընկերներով մտածում էինք՝ ինչպե՞ս օգնել Հայաստանին և ինչպե՞ս փոխել կյանքը Հայաստանում, մենք միանշանակ հասկացանք, որ պետք է սկսենք դպրոցից, և, որ պետք է ստեղծենք ոչ միայն մեկ «Այբ», այլ իրականում մենք ցանկանում էինք անել «Այբ» և …, ու օգնել նաև Հայաստանի մնացած բոլոր դպրոցներին` բարձրացնելու ուսուցիչների որակավորումը, լավացնելու մաթեմատիկայի, ֆիզիկայի, կենսաբանության և այլ առարկաների դասընթացների որակը, որպեսզի ընդհանուր առմամբ կրթության մակարդակը և ուսուցչի մասնագիտության նկատմամբ հարգանքը բարձրանա: Ու հենց դրանից էլ ամեն ինչ կսկսվի… - Դուք ղեկավարում եք մեծ ընկերություն, որն ունի մասնաճյուղեր աշխարհի 14 երկրում, Հայաստանում մասնաճյուղ հիմնելու ցանկություն կամ նպատակ ունե՞ք: - Հայաստանում մենք դեռևս մասնաճյուղ չունենք, Հայաստանում ունենք գործընկերներ: Մենք կուզենայինք երբևէ Հայաստանում մասնաճյուղ բացել և մեր որոշ մշակումներն այստեղ անել: Իրականում մենք հետևում ենք Հայաստանում ստեղծված նորաստեղծ ընկերությունների գործունեությանը: Մեզ հետաքրքրում են նոր մտքերը, սակայն ներկայումս դրանք միգուցե այդքան էլ շատ չեն, որքան ցանկալի կլիներ, որ լինեին: Կարծում եմ, սակայն, որ շնորհիվ այնպիսի ծրագրերի, ինչպիսիք են «Այբը», «Թումոն», Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի ստեղծած Դիլիջանի միջազգային դպրոցը և նմանատիպ այլ լավ կրթական ծրագրերը միասին, բոլոր այդ ջանքերը Հայաստանում հնարավորություն կտան մեծ թվով երիտասարդների ի հայտ գալ, դրսևորվել: Եվ այդ ժամանակ ոչ միայն մենք, այլև ուրիշ ընկերություններն այստեղ կսկսեն մասնաճյուղեր բացել: - Արդեն իսկ բավական հաջողությունների եք հասել, այժմ կա՞ ինչ-որ մի երազանք կամ նպատակ, որին ցանկանում եք հասնել… թեև ասում են, որ հաջողակ մարդիկ երազանքներ չեն ունենում, այլ նպատակներ են ունենում, որոնք պարզապես իրականացման կոնկրետ վերջնաժամկետ ունեն: - Բարդ հարց է: Իրականում, եթե խոսենք այն մասին, թե ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ ապրում ընդհանրապես, և ինչո՞ւ են մասնավորապես ինչ-որ բան անում ձեռներեցները, ապա, կարծում եմ, որ բոլորը պետք է այս հարցին միանշանակ պատասխանեն: Անձնապես ես այսպես եմ պատասխանում այդ հարցին և գիտեմ մեծ թվով մարդկանց` ձեռներեցների, ովքեր նույնպես այդպես են պատասխանում: Ցանկացած մարդու խնդիրը, ով ինչ-որ նոր բան է ստեղծում՝ ուղղված է աշխարհն ավելի լավը դարձնելուն, այն ուղղված է մարդկանց կյանքը դեպի ավելի լավը փոխելուն ու մարդկանց ավելի երջանիկ դարձնելուն: Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե ի՞նչ է անում մեր ընկերությունը` ABBYY-ին, ապա մենք ստեղծում ենք տեխնոլոգիա արհեստական ինտելեկտի բնագավառում և սեմանտիկայի բնագավառում, ինչը հնարավորություն է տալիս մարդկանց ավելի լավ հասկանալ միմյանց: Սեմանտիկան անգլերենով անվանում են` Natural language understanding (բնական լեզուն հասկանալը), դա տեխնոլոգիա է, որը հնարավորություն է տալիս վերլուծել տեքստը և հասկանալ մարդկանց լեզուները, մասնավորապես` որպեսզի համակարգիչը հասկանա, թե ինչի՞ մասին է խոսում մարդը, ինչը շատ կարևոր է: Մինչ օրս մարդիկ շփվում էին միմյանց հետ, սակայն համակարգիչները, պայմանականորեն ասած՝ բավականին պարզ էին, և մարդը ստիպված էր սովորել համակարգիչը, սակայն կգա ժամանակ, երբ համակարգիչները բավարար խելացի կլինեն, որպեսզի մարդկանց հետ իրենց լեզվով խոսեն, և ոչ միայն համակարգիչները, այլև սառնարանները, հեռուստացույցները, մեքենաները, և ինչ-որ կա մեր շուրջը՝ կշփվի մեզ հետ արդեն մեր իսկ լեզվով: Մենք ստեղծում ենք իրերի այդ լեզուն հասկանալու տեխնոլոգիան` Natural language understanding-ը: Մենք կարծում ենք, որ այդ ամենը փոխում է մարդկանց կյանքն ու այն ավելի է լավացնում, ու մարդիկ այդպիսով կարող են ավելիին հասնել և ավելի շատ ժամանակ ծախսել ստեղծագործական աշխատանքի վրա: Դե, իհարկե, մեր երազանքն է, որպեսզի մեր ծրագրերը կյանքի կոչվեն, և մենք կարողանանք այդ ամենը հասցնել մինչև վերջ: Այս տեխնոլոգիայի ստեղծման գործում դեռևս որևէ մեկին չի հաջողվել հասնել լավ արդյունքի, ոմանք անգամ կարծում են, որ դա ընդհանրապես հնարավոր չէ, սակայն, մենք կարծում ենք, որ դա հնարավոր է, և մենք այդ ուղղությամբ աշխատելու ենք: Սա՝ ABBYY ծրագրերի մասին: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է «Այբի» հետ կապված երազանքներին, ապա մեր երազանքն է, որպեսզի մեզ, ի վերջո, հաջողվի հայթայթել անհրաժեշտ 45 մլն դոլարը: Այժմ մենք ինքներս`«Այբի» հիմնադիրներս, նվիրատուներս, ստացել ենք նաև աջակցություն ՀՀ նախագահից, մենք բոլորս միասին հավաքել ենք 7 մլն դոլար, որպեսզի կառուցեինք «Այբի» առաջին կորպուսը, սակայն դա բավարար չէ, քանի որ մենք ցանկանում ենք այստեղ կառուցել ամբողջական քաղաք, որը կլինի ինովացիոն կենտրոն, արվեստի յուրօրինակ կենտրոն, կլինի ոգեշնչման այգի, որտեղ կլինեն ժամանակի կապսուլաներ, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուր շրջանավարտ պետք է հողին հանձնի իր կապսուլսան, որտեղ ինքը կգրի, թե ինչ է անելու Հայաստանի համար իր կյանքի ընթացքում: Այսպես, ժամանակի ընթացքում կլինեն հազարավոր նման կապսուլաներ, որի համար մենք հատուկ հրապարակ ունենք այդ ոգեշնչման այգում, և այդպիսով, բոլորը կկարողանան տեսնել այդ բոլորի անունները: Ինչ վերաբերում է ինովացիոն կենտրոնին, ապա դա բավականին բարդ է, դա իր մեջ ներառում է գերժամանակակից սարքավորումներ, գերժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաներ, ռոբոտատեխնիկա և այլն: Այդ ամենը քիչ փող չարժե: Ծրագիրը գնահատվել է նվազագույնը 45 մլն դոլար, որը դեռևս մեզ չի հաջողվում գտնել, որն էլ այժմ մեզ համար մեծ խնդիր ու նպատակ է: Իհարկե, իմ երազանքն է, որ մենք հայթայթենք ու հավաքենք այդ գումարները` թե մեր ուժերով, թե մեկենասների օգնությամբ: Մենք վստահ ենք, որ, եթե նմանատիպ բոլոր ծրագրերը, ինչպիսիք են՝ «Այբը», Դիլիջանի միջազգային դպրոցը, «Թումոն» և նաև այլ ծրագրերը, որոնք ստեղծվում են, միասին կարող են արդեն 5-10 տարի հետո ուղղակի փոխել լանդշաֆտը, փոխել մեր դպրոցականների միջին մակարդակը, և հետագայում արդեն այդ շրջանավարտները և այդ մարդիկ` որպես կայացած ֆինանսիստներ, գործարարներ, գիտնականներ, ինժեներներ և այլն, կվերադառնան Հայաստան՝ նոր ծրագրեր իրագործելու: Մեր երազանքն է, որ այդ ամենը տեղի ունենա, որպեսզի նրանք բոլորը վերադառնան և փոխեն Հայաստանը: - Դուք Ձեզ երջանիկ մարդ համարո՞ւմ եք: - Իրականում ես ինձ միշտ եմ երջանիկ մարդ համարել, անգամ այն ժամանակվանից, երբ ընդունվեցի Մոսկվայի ֆիզիկա-տեխնիկական ինստիտուտ: Ես այդ ժամանակ էլ ինձ արդեն համարում էի երջանիկ մարդ: Կարծում եմ՝ երջանկությունը կապված չէ որևէ բանի հետ, երջանկությունը պարզապես մի բան է, որը գտնվում է մարդու ներսում, և, եթե մարդը երջանիկ է, ապա նա երջանիկ է՝ անկախ արտաքին հանգամանքներից: «168 ԺԱՄ» 

© 168 Ժամ

----------

John (02.01.2014), Vardik! (03.01.2014)

----------

